# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Rượu sim rừng - đặc sản Phú Quốc Kiên Giang - ruou sim rung dac san phu quoc

## nhungbt_87

Nếu Đà Lạt và Ninh Thuận nổi tiếng với đặc sản rượu nho thì xứ đảo Phú Quốc hấp dẫn khách du lịch bởi một loại rượu rất đặc biệt mà cả Tây Nam Bộ, chỉ nơi đây mới có. Loại rượu này có hương vị đặc biệt thơm ngon không kém một thứ rượu ngoại nào. Đó là rượu sim được làm từ trái sim chín.



Rượu sim rừng - sản vật xứ đảo
Ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, chỉ duy nhất đảo Phú Quốc của tỉnh Kiên Giang là có cây sim. Rừng sim Phú Quốc nhiều vô kể, đi đâu cũng gặp, nhiều nhất là ở các khu rừng phòng hộ Hàm Ninh, Dương Tơ, Cửa Dương.



Rừng sim Phú Quốc nhiều vô kể
Cây sim có 2 loại, đó là Hồng sim và tiểu sim, đều có lá mặt dưới màu trắng có lông, trái khi chín có màu tím đen. Trái sim dùng làm rượu ở Phú Quốc chủ yếu là hồng sim. Hầu như sim ra hoa và có trái quanh năm, nhưng theo những người chế biến cho biết, thì vụ sim vào tiết xuân cho trái có chất lượng tốt nhất, có nhiều mật ngọt và là nguyên liệu tốt nhất để làm ra thứ rượu sim có hương vị thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng.



Vụ sim vào tiết xuân cho trái có chất lượng tốt nhất
Người đầu tiên chế biến thành công rượu trái sim ở Phú Quốc vào năm 1997 là ông Mặc Văn Nghiêm mà người dân quen gọi là chú Bảy Giáo. Ông Nghiêm học được cách ép, ngâm ủ, lên men trái sim từ bí quyết của đồng bào dân tộc Tây Nguyên. Rượu sim có màu vàng trong suốt rất đẹp, có mùi thơm đặc trưng của trái sim rừng, khi uống có vị ngọt thanh pha lẫn vị chát. Rượu sim giúp cho việc tiêu hóa thức ăn, trị được các chứng nhức mỏi ở những người lớn tuổi. 



Ông Bảy Giáo -  người đầu tiên chế biến thành công rượu sim Phú Quốc
Giờ đây cùng với nấm tràm, gỏi cá trích, nước mắm, rượu sim Phú Quốc đã trở thành một sản vật đặc biệt mà khách du lịch gần xa đến đây đều muốn thưởng thức và mang về làm quà cho người thân.




(Sưu tầm)_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## thuty

Nhìn mà thèm

----------

